
Iran Unveils Its First-Ever Domestically-Built Fighter Jet - u_cyan1618
http://en.businesstimes.cn/articles/102131/20180822/iran-unveils-first-domestically-built-fighter-jet.htm
======
rbanffy
It looks suspiciously like an F-5, doesn't it?

~~~
wowitch17
that or the mirage

~~~
rbanffy
No. I know these fighters from the Brazilian air force. It's an F-5. They
probably are able to manufacture parts for them, but it's most certainly not
an original design.

There is a good incentive to make parts for them and to, eventually, be able
to build the complete plane themselves because they have quite a few F-5's and
they are reasonably effective against their regional rivals. If they managed
to get reasonably modern avionics and weapons in these, they could defend
Iranian territory quite well. A lot of military pilots trained on its brother,
the T-38.

Lower speed and worse maneuverability make no difference if they can lock a
missile on you before you can do the same to them.

